# UK source for 2.5" Loc-Line?



## hugov (7 Feb 2022)

Morning – I came across this:  and thought it looked useful. But I can't find 2.5" Loc-Line (81202 – 2-1/2″ Vacuum Hose 2pc (1 ft Segment) | Loc-Line) available in the UK... anyone got a source or know of an alternative product? Thanks


----------



## TheTiddles (7 Feb 2022)

MSC Direct stock it


----------



## MARK.B. (7 Feb 2022)

Cannot help you with that product but you can buy the magnetic lock down switch and make your own version


----------



## pulleyt (7 Feb 2022)

I bought a Loc-Line posable hose from Record Power. I also bought the rectangular nozzle


----------



## Lefley (7 Feb 2022)

hugov said:


> Morning – I came across this:  and thought it looked useful. But I can't find 2.5" Loc-Line (81202 – 2-1/2″ Vacuum Hose 2pc (1 ft Segment) | Loc-Line) available in the UK... anyone got a source or know of an alternative product? Thanks


----------



## MikeH (8 Feb 2022)

Take a look at the axminster stayput hose maybe? Similar item I think, I have used that before and it worked really well.


----------



## hugov (8 Feb 2022)

pulleyt said:


> I bought a Loc-Line posable hose from Record Power. I also bought the rectangular nozzle



Thanks all, and especially Pulleyt, that's exactly what I was looking for but apparently wasn't finding the right set of search terms...


----------

